

The Widespread Hatred of Immanuel Kant and Karl Popper - erik123
http://erikpoupaert.wordpress.com/2014/09/02/the-widespread-hatred-of-immanuel-kant-and-karl-popper

======
twangist
Widespread hatred? That presupposes even wider-spread recognition. But that
doesn't exist. Surely you jest or, more likely, profer clickbait.

